# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Informationen zum Serverausfall am 27.01.07

## Holger

Hallo Forumsnutzer,

wie angekündigt wollte unser Hoster am Freitag Abend eine Serverwartung durchführen. Genauer gesagt: Er wollte mit den Rechnern im Rechenzentrum in einen anderen Sektor ziehen, da sich durch die geänderte Anbindung Verbesserugen für T-Online und AOL-Benutzer ergeben (Angeblich gab es ggf. für diese Sorte Benutzer Probleme beim Betrachten unserer Seiten - was mir nicht bekannt war).

Der Umzug sollte 1,5 bis 2 Stunden dauern, jedoch wollten die Server im anderen Netzabschnitt nicht ganz reibungslos ihren Betrieb wieder aufnehmen. Im Lauf des gestrigen Tages waren andere von mir betreute Internetpräsenzen nach und nach wieder verfügbar; aber leider nicht die des BPS - unser Server war wohl einer der letzten, die gerichtet wurden  :Stirnrunzeln:  . Unser Provider (in Wiesbaden) hat seine Kunden stets darüber informiert, was im Rechenzentrum (in Düsseldorf) los ist. Der Teufel steckte in diesem Fall also zwei Instanzen höher. Mittlerweile laufen die Maschinen scheinbar alle wieder reibungsfrei und so bitte ich Sie um Entschuldigung für die Probleme, die in Düsseldorf auftraten.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Holger,

was Ihr so an Arbeit an dieser Webseite leistet gebührt grossen Respekt und Anerkennungen und wenn von Zeit zu Zeit eine Revision oder sonstigen technischen Änderungen durchgeführt werden muß dann müssen wir eben Alle abwarten bis es wieder O.K. ist!

Wie heißt das schöne Sprichwort: 1. kommt es anderst als 2. als man denkt!

Ich danke Dir und die Macher im Hintergrund für die gute Arbeit
Helmut

----------

